
Regulators Say Drone Operators Are Pilots - lacker
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/12/14/459661265/no-longer-just-a-toy-regulators-say-drone-operators-are-pilots
======
DougN7
It's not just about safety if you have to put your ID on your drone - it's
about tracking. They should at least be honest about it.

------
vicaya
Yay, I'm going to put "FAA registered pilot" in my profiles :)

